# Like Mike, if I could be like Mike...



## Cthulhu (Jan 22, 2002)

*...NOT *

Once again, Mike Tyson proves that he is nothing but big, dumb, brute.

At a press conference for the upcoming Lewis/Tyson bout, Tyson rushed Lewis, initiating a brawl.  It is reported that during the melee, Tyson bit Lewis on the foot. _sigh_

Afterwards an audience member, probably a member of the press, yelled that Tyson should be in a straitjacket, which caused Tyson to go on an expletive-laden tirade, childishly challenging the person to fight him, as well as suggesting other things not suitable for print here.

What the hell has happened to boxing?  What happened to the days of Louis, Leonard, and Ali?  Now, we have animals like Tyson starting brawls and _biting_ people and fighters sucker-punching their opponents after losing matches.  

Tyson should be permanently banned from any sport...professional and amateur.  He should also be put back in jail for this incident.  Shouldn't he be on probation?  If so, I'd say this is one hell of a violation.

I'm just sickened.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 23, 2002)

Don't both guys fight for King?

Didn't Lewis get into it with Rahman in nearly the same situation?

If Arsenio were around, he'd say "Hmmmm...."

Pierre


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 23, 2002)

I smell a publicity stunt.....


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 23, 2002)

They were supposed to stare down and Tyson went over to do what he was told and when the bodyguard for Lewis got in the way he sorta went wacko. It was supposed to be a stare down that went bad. If the bodyguard hadn't got in the way I am sure something else would have gone wrong.

But this is not an isolated incedent. These press things have been getting like a curcus as of late. Bararra/Moralas, Lewis/Rahman, De la hoya/vargas. or Grant who got sucker punched.

Tyson may be just self-destructing to avoid facing lewis or maybe it's all just planned and sometimes goes a bit farther than expected. It remains to be seen if Tyson will get his license back for the nevada fight away. Although I am sure the 100 mill purse will talk volumes.

Biting has ALWAYS been there. Tyson just brought it out as high profile fighter. It's nothing new. 

As for banning him i don't think they should. As long as he can function what he does outside the ring doesn't matter. It's inside the ring that they need to worry about. The rest is just hype. Sonny Listen was no angel either.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't think that Tyson would self-destruct to avoid Lewis.  He may know he won't win, but he wants that purse I'm sure.  It's not like he's never been hit before.

The media circus is a planned affair to some extent I'm sure.  Getting the fighters to show off in public is going to generate interest, and if there's controversy so much the better.  The handlers probably just said "Do something, but don't get hurt" and expected something to happen; it did.

Seemed to be the same with Lewis/Rahman.  These guys aren't mooks when it comes to fighting, so how come they looked like a couple of oversized schoolkids when they "went at it" for the TV?

It may not all be planned, but I bet none of it is discouraged either.

Pierre


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 23, 2002)

If the event was planned, or a plan that went awry, the people behind the plan were just plain *stupid*.  Asking Tyson to do something like that is like asking a shark to stare down a bleeding fish.  Ain't gonna happen.

There's something seriously wrong with that man.  You know, if a dog acted like that all the time, it'd be put down.

Just something to consider.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 23, 2002)

For being man's best friend...Dogs get a bad rap...
:wah:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *For being man's best friend...Dogs get a bad rap...
> :wah: *



You're right, Gou.  My statement insulted dogs everywhere, and I love dogs.

Still, the analogy stands.  Any animal goes out of control, it gets put down.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 28, 2002)

I guess 100 million dollars really talks eh?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 28, 2002)

Don King needs to have an 'accident'.

Did I say that out loud?  

Cthulhu


----------

